# Yahoo Messenger on Kindle 3



## CAWwindy1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just received my new Kindle 3 and would like to use it while on vacation to send instant messages to friends and family . From what I can gather --- Yahoo Mobile Messenger ---- is the only IM service that will work on my Kindle 3 !! Is that correct ? Can I IM my MSN messenger contacts with the Yahoo Mobile Messenger ? If so How do I get my contacts in my contact list . It seems to me that I can only have contacts who have a " @yahoo.com " handle !!! Is that correct . I thought Yahoo and MSN Messenger joined forces !!!


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

wow I don't know if I would have the patience to use messenger programs on my kindle!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle Browser is really not designed for that. . .it might work. . .but I would expect the experience to be very much less than optimal.  And to actually use it as an IM device, you'd have to leave the wireless on which will drain the battery faster.  You'd likely have a better experience if you used it for short e-mails. . . .but it's still not going to be as efficient for most people as a computer, tablet, or smartphone. . . .


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

The last thing I want while I'm reading is an instant message.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

You can use eBuddy to log onto multiple IM services. It actually works pretty good with the Kindle browser.

The main site is http://www.ebuddy.com

On my K1, I use the mobile site: http:/m.ebuddy.com and it actually works okay, even with the limited K1 browser.


----------



## CAWwindy1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Xopher : 

I went to the site you suggested and signed up . I was able to get into the Yahoo IM Messenger and could use it to send IM's but most of my friends and family are using MSN Messenger Live . I can only add Yahoo ID contacts to my contact list . Yahoo won't let me add contacts from MSN . I can't open MSN Messenger on my Kindle 3. What IM service are you using and do your contacts have to use the same service ?

Thanks


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

When I go to m.ebuddy.com, I have the option to log into Google Talk, Yahoo, WLM/MSN, AIM, and others. 

I actually use Google Talk more now than the others, and it works just fine. You can even create an eBuddy ID and link multiple services to it. It will then let you chat over multiple services at the same time.

When you go to the site, you should see options for the different services.

If you haven't created an eBuddy ID yet, you might want to try that. You should then be able to link your different IM accounts to it.


----------

